# 06D Block (FSI) Into Mk2 Mk3 Chassis: Engine Mount Brackets?



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Just posting this here to find the answer for myself, and before I go and have something fabricated. This will also help to have it archived for others seeking the same information.
It seems that every post I find related to FSI engine swaps are just debates, arguments, immobilizer talk, etc., etc. The few technical posts I have come across are vague when it comes to engine mounting, unless a side mount was fabricated.
So far all I have been able to try is an ABA/ABF rear bracket, it's all I have right now, and it's not even close. Many 06A (1.8t) engines swapped into these chassis have used those brackets. The rear mounting pattern is clearly different as seen below.
The front mount should be good to go, but may have a possible clearance issue with the oil filter housing. I hope to do away with that, so I am more interested in the rear bracket, thanks.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: 06D Block (FSI) Into Mk2 Mk3 Chassis: Engine Mount Brackets? (billyVR6)*

Next best guess would be the VR rear mount bracket as you probably know. Can't remember if the distance is the same from left to right or slightly different in the top one as shown in your picture.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 06D Block (d-bot)*

iam pretty sure the vr rear engine bracket is a box shape but maybe you can derive something out of that.with a small amount of fab.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 06D Block (fourthchirpin)*

Yes, the VR6 rear bracket totally different. I did hear back from a guy up north who did a full conversion into an A2 chassis, and they did a custom one. Some of these engines were not transverse mounted with a side bracket, and I think I found that set up. Factor the shipping fees, and it still looks like it will need some sort of fabrication, doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 06D Block (FSI) Into Mk2 Mk3 Chassis: Engine Mount Brackets? (billyVR6)*

Is just one of the holes off or are they all off? Kind of hard to see w/o the mount in the picture to gain perspective.


----------

